# Looking to lateral from Maryland



## Willjp325 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm looking to lateral to a western Mass area PD. I'm currently a Sergeant with a PD in Bowie, MD. I worked for the Baltimore City PD for 7 years before lateraling to Bowie, 3 years ago. 

Can anyone provide information on the process for lateraling to Mass, and any prospective departments in the western Mass area that are good to work for?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

From Maryland to Massachusetts, good luck with that, and on another note why would you. Did you forget the Gov. of MA is Deval.


----------



## Willjp325 (Jan 7, 2011)

DEI8 said:


> From Maryland to Massachusetts, good luck with that, and on another note why would you. Did you forget the Gov. of MA is Deval.


My significant other is being relocated to western Mass. What do you mean "good luck with that"? I know nothing about the Gov. of MA.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Can't lateral to Mass. First some PD must hire you and then apply for a waiver from the Training Council, hit or miss these days as they don't like doing that anymore. Your academy should be at least 800 hrs for them to look at it. Don't come here, Quinn is gone, details are attacked, pension reform is next and the state and all towns are hurting financially.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Out os state transfers have been covered here quite a bit. In short, there is no such thing as a simple transfer in to a Mass. PD. Over the years, my PD has hired a few cops who have worked out of state. The process was the same for them as it is for the guys who walk in off the street. That means a CS test, and the full boat selection as if you were never a cop before hand. Once you are in a good spot on the list, you obviously have an advantage over a guy who was never a cop. but you will go through an academy just as anyone else. The grass is not any greener here. Unless you really want to relocate, I would stay put, or look at another venue where they actually do hire latterals from other states.


----------



## Willjp325 (Jan 7, 2011)

mtc said:


> Unless you're looking to get divorced, don't come here.
> 
> Reason - MD "Family Laws" are far more phucked up than here in MA. Same with domestic violence and child rape. One of my best friends is living a nightmare and it's all supported by the MD laws.
> 
> Stay put - I don't know what county you're in - but Howard and Fredricks are insane.


Not exactly sure what this has to do with anything.


----------



## Willjp325 (Jan 7, 2011)

I am getting divorced. I know all about the divorce laws in MD. Thanks


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

You'd better cork that wine, 'cause I'd have to side with the new guy on this one, I too don't know what you're talking about.:redcarded:


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

mtc said:


> MA isn't hiring, and LE is going to shit.
> 
> UNLESS you're getting divorced - because I happen to know intimately, that MD laws are far more screwed up than MA.
> 
> (forgive me, I finally found a bottle of wine amongst the 23 my kids gave me for Christmas, that's worth it's *cork*!)


HAhahhhaaahaaa She said cork...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Side note, I think your kids are trying to kill you through your liver so that they can get their hands on all of that money you are making working for the Commonhell Of AssAndDouchetts


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Maybe look at a CT, VT or NY city or town that is close to the border nearest to wherever your SO is being relocated. Stay away from MA IMHO.


----------



## Willjp325 (Jan 7, 2011)

lofu said:


> Maybe look at a CT, VT or N


Thanks, Northern CT is an option as well. I'm looking for info on that too.


----------



## Willjp325 (Jan 7, 2011)

mtc said:


> Sorry about that... really... I honeslty had no idea...


It's all good.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Stay away stay as far as you can! Between the Gov. hating cops, a parole board that let killers go that end up killing cops, the pandering to criminals, Death of the Quinn Bill, attempted slashing of details, the civil circus, other requirements, and finally the shit economy you would have a better chance of being a snowball in an oven, in hell and not melting than transferring here with ease.


----------



## Willjp325 (Jan 7, 2011)

I really appreciate everyone's input, however, if one doesnt have a choice in the matter, what is the best advice that one can give me?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

Willjp325 said:


> I really appreciate everyone's input, however, if one doesnt have a choice in the matter, what is the best advice that one can give me?


Apply everywhere within a reasonable commuting distance of where you're going to be living...campus, hospital, railroad police, state jobs, federal jobs, just get your resume out there.

Here are a couple of starting points;

State - Employment Opportunities - Executive Office for Administration & Finance

Federal - USAJOBS - The Federal Government's Official Jobs Site


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Willjp325 said:


> I really appreciate everyone's input, however, if one doesnt have a choice in the matter, what is the best advice that one can give me?


Try Campus Police as you will not need to establish residency prior to being hired. Then once employed and residing in Mass., take a CS test and pray hard that the first choise city or town you live in, will be hiring. That said, try to get residency in an as big of a City as you can stomach for starters. You can always move later as long as you are within the aloted distance


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Willjp325 said:


> Not exactly sure what this has to do with anything.


It means that Massachusetts is not a LE friendly state. Our current governor has made it his personal mission to beat down the entire field of law enforcement. Many officers have been laid-off. He's taken away educational incentives, detail opportunities, and all this after he lied in 2006 about putting "1000 more officers on the streets."

I'd also be careful about moving to Western Mass. It's quite rustic out there and the stagecoaches have been getting attacked by bandits.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

To the OP, it is apparent you are on your way here. There has been some solid advice, the only thing I add is to check out non civil service towns at this point and then also check out the civil service test this year. You will need it for any civil service town you are interested in.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Willie if you have to come here Western, Ma is better than the rest of the state other than Cape Cod. Your better off looking at CT agencies that are close to the Wmass line. Try Enfield, Hartford, Manchester, Windsor Locks, andwith research you find some other P.Ds you can work for and live in Wmass. There are plenty of guys who work in CT that live in the Springfield/Worcester area. Good luck coming this anti Police, asshole state.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Come to FL, its much warmer :shades_smile:


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Come to FL, its much warmer :shades_smile:


Yeah Yeah Yeah !!!!! :shades_smile:


----------

